
Google Plus will get your children murdered - MaysonL
http://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2013/11/google-plus-will-get-your-children.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+BronteCapital+%28Bronte+Capital%29
======
quarterto
Linkbait much? The meat of the article:

    
    
      Today I was mapping out some mining operations controlled by people I
      believe to be fraudsters. I saved a Google map and by default Google
      made this public.
    

Note that this is a _static_ map. Google+ does _not_ broadcast one's current
location. This article is pure attention-grabbing extrapolation.

